# New DSL filter not working with Digiweb ADSL internet connection



## gearoid (14 Nov 2007)

Hi, I will call support at Digiweb tomorrow, but any ideas beforehand are welcome. I managed to break the supplied ADSL filter that allows dual use of internet and phone (Excelsus Z-Block DSL filter). I bought a new different filter in Peats, the Paragon ADSL Phone Splitter. It doesn't seem to work I have to plug out the phone and avoid using the splitter to get a connection. Any ideas what the problem could be???
Thanks in advance,
Gearoid


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

Are you definitely plugging the phone and router into the correct connections on the splitter/filter?


----------



## Towger (15 Nov 2007)

gearoid said:


> It doesn't seem to work I have to plug out the phone and avoid using the splitter to get a connection. Any ideas what the problem could be???
> Thanks in advance,
> Gearoid



Prob a faulty filter. Internally the ADSL MODEM side of the splitter should be a straight through connection, filter is on the phone socket.


----------



## jhegarty (15 Nov 2007)

Dsl filters have a very high fault rate... sounds like you just got a broken one....


----------

